# is this a good combo?



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

Eibach Pro-Kit springs with KYB AGX shock?
the Eibach Pro-Kit springs lowers 1.4" and the KYB AGX shocks are adustable. What if i want my car lowered 1.2" instead of 1.4", could i adjust the KYB AGX shocks?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

What? the shock adjustments have nothing to do with ride height. and please read the stickies.

sacrifice the .2 inches and just get hypercoils.

also, you will need motivational rear mounts and koni bump stops with any shock+ spring combo you put on your car or it will bottom out all day long and be uber harsh.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

james120 said:


> Eibach Pro-Kit springs with KYB AGX shock?
> the Eibach Pro-Kit springs lowers 1.4" and the KYB AGX shocks are adustable. What if i want my car lowered 1.2" instead of 1.4", could i adjust the KYB AGX shocks?


AGX shocks won't affect ride height, they only dampen spring oscillation. Prokits (I've heard) are OK but Hypercoils are the shit. Most people are gonna recommend you ditch the Eibachs and spend a tiny bit extra for the hypercos. Look here http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=84995&page=1&pp=20 .


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I used to sell this combo for first gen Imprezas, very comfotable without the kidney busting effects of some coilovers. If you're looking to lower your car and get a little extra sportiness for street, I'd say this is a good combo.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

eibach springs are to soft for our cars. because of the greatly reduced shock travle you need springs with a minmume of 300lb front and 250lb rear. or they will bounce around like a pogo stick. the best combo for our car (save coil overs) is this;
1. hypercoil springs
2. AGX shocks
3. motivational rear mounts (gives 1 full inch of travle back to the rear wheels)
4. koni bump stops


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

nismo1.6 said:


> eibach springs are to soft for our cars. because of the greatly reduced shock travle you need springs with a minmume of 300lb front and 250lb rear. or they will bounce around like a pogo stick. the best combo for our car (save coil overs) is this;
> 1. hypercoil springs
> 2. AGX shocks
> 3. motivational rear mounts (gives 1 full inch of travle back to the rear wheels)
> 4. koni bump stops


yeah this combo seems to be the ideal setup. 
KYB has bump stops knowns as KYB strut boot  which covers the piston rods and also acts like a bump stop and the KYB rear mounts. I was wondering if I can use the KYB strut boot instead of koni bump stops, also if the KYB rear mounts are motivation rear mounts? 
Here is the picture off of tirerack.com


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

^ not at all, those are baisicly stock. the koni bumps are a "new" design and VW uses a version. with those kyb bumps, when you bottom out you will no it, depending on the force that you bottom with it could be teeth jarring. the koni's act like a progressive rate spring, the more you compress it the harder it will become. its almost like a "catch line" on an air craft carrier, it dosent stop it immediately it slows it down faster.

go to nissanperformancemag.com and search for koni bump stops there, mike has a great write up on them........he has a great write up on the entire suspension setup i just told you about (but it was being put on a g20 or an se-l i cant remember)

here is the article. this talkes about the perfect (none coil over) setup for the b14-13


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

edit: please delete.


----------

